# my bulking diet



## Gza1 (Aug 6, 2007)

hi all i asked the guy at my gym for help with my diet with the aim of bulking, he provided me with following which i have been keeping to for a week, just want peoples thoughts, because im puzzled as ther are not fats that i can see, and i havnt got the heart to ask the guy again because hes on holiday at the moment, any way this is teh diet

8.00 - 100g oats, 40g whey

10.30 - 2 bananas

1.00- 1oz rice or pasta

tin tuna, or chicken breast

salad

slice of whole meal bread

3.30 pre workout - 2 bananas, no-xplode

5.00 post workout - 40g whey, carbs ( he never stated how much)

7.00 - 3oz rice or pasta or baked pot

chicken breast, fish, steak

veg

10.00 - 40g whey


----------



## Lost Soul (Apr 5, 2008)

unless you are a primordial dwarf who is female and inactive I fear you may struggle

More food

More carbs

More fat

what are your stats?


----------



## wylde99 (Feb 23, 2008)

Lost Soul said:


> unless you are a primordial dwarf who is female and inactive I fear you may struggle
> 
> More food
> 
> ...


lol i was thinking of a reply somewhere along those lines but you beat me to it.

Yer mate even for a cutting diet that seems a little low, add at least another 3 meals into that and your getting somewhere

what are your stats age, weight and how long have u been traning?


----------



## Gza1 (Aug 6, 2007)

another 3 meals?

im 21, currently 14stone, fairly lean, ive been training 2years, but seriously just over a year


----------



## irwit (Mar 29, 2007)

Eating a meal of 2 bananas isnt really going to do anything.

Have a read around the forum for some example bulking diets, 14 stone and lean you would probably wqant to be eating alot of calories a day 3500+ for a bulk and 250grams of protein or more.

You are missing eggs, probably the body builders best friend ! Cottage cheese is a good one before bed if you can stomache it. Milk is very good aswell. Whey is a brilliant supplement but use it as a supplement, its kind of the basis of your diet above.


----------



## LEWIS (Oct 28, 2005)

bananas?? you need more carbs like sweet potato and cottage cheese/tuna replace the banana meals with these or even a chicken wrap


----------



## Gza1 (Aug 6, 2007)

thanx for your replys ive kinda had a look about and tried putting to gether another diet, what do u think

8.00 - 4poached eggs, 60g fruit and fibre, milk

10.30 - protein shake 20g, banana, peanut butter

1.00 - 1 tin tuna, 100g pasta or rice

3.00 - protein shake 20g banana

4.00 - pre wrkout - no-xplode

5.30 - post wrkout - 50g whey, 50g carbs

7.00 - chicken breast or steak or fish, 100g rice or pasta, veg

10.00 protein drink 20g


----------



## Lost Soul (Apr 5, 2008)

LEWIS said:


> bananas?? you need more carbs like sweet potato and cottage cheese/tuna replace the banana meals with these or even a chicken wrap


bananas are fine, they are easy to consume when bulking, loaded with potassium and have some good micronutrients.

Their fructose content is low for those who dont believe in fructose.

cottage cheese is not a carb too, and many will argue a 'lesser protein source'

bananas are fine add some whey or milk, eggs etc to the meal and its fine



Gza1 said:


> thanx for your replys ive kinda had a look about and tried putting to gether another diet, what do u think
> 
> 8.00 - 4poached eggs, 60g fruit and fibre, milk
> 
> ...


more veg

learn on essential fats from fish, other oils and load some non saturates from mono fat such as olives/oil

add variety too and up portion size if not gaining

still room for another 50g of fat from fish, flax, nuts and seeds


----------



## Gza1 (Aug 6, 2007)

thanx for the replys, as for fats and fish oils, do i need to get these from foods? because i take fish oil tabs everyday.


----------



## Lost Soul (Apr 5, 2008)

5-10 EPA/DHA oils per day not cod liver oil

olive oil 10-20ml per day

portion of seeds such as flax or any others with a bit of poly 3/6 and some mono fats

that would be fine alongside fats found naturally in foods


----------



## JDH (Jul 20, 2007)

Do you have any idea of how many carbs you are taking in per day?

I'd definitely substitute the 60g of Fruit and Fibre for a nice big bowl of oats instead - this will give you a much better carb intake first thing as opposed to Fruit & Fibre!

To be clean, i'd leave the bananas out completely. Natural sugar from fruit is still sugar at the end of the day, and you're going to be spiking things by eating 2 a day. Ditch the sugar and get the nutritional benefits from veg instead, which in my eyes is much more important than fruit.

Rotate your carb sources, and make sure you work them into each real food meal, whether it be brown rice, wholewheat pasta, or sweet potato. Keep all of your carbs complex, apart from PWO.


----------



## Lost Soul (Apr 5, 2008)

JDH said:


> Do you have any idea of how many carbs you are taking in per day?
> 
> I'd definitely substitute the 60g of Fruit and Fibre for a nice big bowl of oats instead - this will give you a much better carb intake first thing as opposed to Fruit & Fibre!
> 
> ...


Complex are not better than simple

What do you see wrong with bananas?

With all due respect the info above is similar to things printed in the 1990s before carbohydrates, proteins and fat were found to alter insulin levels differently regardless of their lable complex or simple

bananas can be starchy, fibrous and are loaded with potassium

complex carbs can be fast acting, nutrient sp**** and spike insulin

agree on processed cereals but the rest is not on the money IMO


----------



## thestudbeast (Jul 20, 2007)

Lost Soul said:


> bananas are fine, they are easy to consume when bulking, loaded with potassium and have some good micronutrients.
> 
> Their fructose content is low for those who dont believe in fructose.
> 
> ...


flax - don't be silly LS


----------



## Lost Soul (Apr 5, 2008)

yes...i think its cack but it keeps folk happy  50g x 0.06 conversion rate (bit less in men) = not a lot of EPA :lol: :lol:


----------

